# Trolling: downriggers/dipseys/planers?



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, so I got a brand spankin' new 18' Crestliner i/o, so I can please the family with a little tubing and myself with some Lake Erie walleye / steelhead / bass fishing. I got myself a manual Walker Kingfisher downrigger, and need to mount it to the new boat. Decisions, decisions - and a ton of questions. I really need the advice of some of you who have been there / done that! My first thought is to get a 4' track system that I can mount across the back of the boat, that will allow me to position the downrigger on the port aft corner, on a pivoting base - so I can swing it around inside the boat, drop it along the port side, or aft. Then get some Loktite rod holders and slip about four of them into the track along the back of the boat - and a couple singles to mount on each side at the back. Ok, that sounds good to me... but it looks like some of you are mounting your rod holders along the gunwales? Why? If you're using planers, I guess that makes sense, but if you're using Dipseys, it seems like the lines would get crossed. If you have the option of using downriggers / dipseys / planers, then when or why would you choose one over the other? I plan to troll for Walleye and Steelhead. For those of you who have used all of these methods, which do you prefer - or is it really a matter of the kind of fish you're after (or where they're located / depth)? Do you ever use all of these methods at one time? It seems like using downriggers, dipseys, and planers could be kind of difficult? Do you use a mast with boards or in-line planers? Why? If you use a mast, would / do you mount it at the bow of the boat or aft (with rods across the back like I'm planning)? Do you use a single or double reel? What about total cost or ease of use / learning curves? What would you consider to be the least expensive / easiest to use? Maybe the two are mutually exclusive? (cheaper doesn't mean easier / vice-versa)
Finally, what online information would you suggest that will get me headed in the right direction - or books that you would recommend? It's all new to me. I've never been on a charter - but I have gone out with someone who used downriggers / dipsey divers for walleye using spoons / hot-n-tots, in the early 80's (a hey-day for walleye I'm told) and that worked great - which I've never forgotten (it was my wifes step-dad, and we don't really get along these days, so I don't want to ask him). Thanks to all in advance for any tips / suggestions / advice!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am by no means an expert but have now outfitted six Erie boats and formulated the following opion.

Don't try to outhink yourself regarding rodholder placement or what type of equipment might suit you and your ability at this time. Consider the following as well as other answers that will be provided, then start some serious thoughts.

The easiest to use are the dipsy and jet diver. These are also very versatile
and can be used for walleye as well as steelhead and smallmouth. 
Inline boards are next as far as minimal investment but have a longer learning curve. You can get along with one style rod to work with all of the above.
The downrigge is more limited regarding where it can effectively used from a depth of water standpoint. It is most effectively used with rods specific to downriggers.
Rodholders mounted on the gunwale keep the back of the boat uncluttered for easy netting as well as working on the line tangles that will occure no matter how careful you are. Three holders per side will allow you to fish six lines which is about all you might find manageable on an 18 foot boat.
Take some time and go down to the Erie launch ramps and see what seems to be most popular and speak to captains regarding what they like and why.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> but it looks like some of you are mounting your rod holders along the gunwales? Why? If you're using planers, I guess that makes sense, but if you're using Dipseys, it seems like the lines would get crossed.


Most people mount holders on the sides to keep the chute clear for bringing in fish.



> Take some time and go down to the Erie launch ramps and see what seems to be most popular and speak to captains regarding what they like and why.


Good advice


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My layout: Green- Tite-loc triple trees and two singles in back (we only use the back singles when perch fishing.
Red-- Future rigger locations
Blue-- Rod storage
Yellow- Net holder


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Above are all good ideas. Why not take a short drive to Vic's Sport Center. They've outfitted many walleye boats and I'm sure you'll see some there. They will be glad to answer all the questions you may have. 
Visit the Vermilion Hawgfest tournament 9/19, or the South Shore Huron tournament 10/3 and see you'll see many tournament style boats with various riggings. We all love to talk about our boats, and you can gain invaluable insight by listening to others mistakes and corrections. 
Rigging a new boat should be fun, but doing it right the first time is ever so important. I visited and talked to many tournament anglers before setting up my 2050 Crestliner, I/O. This helped avoid the many mistakes I made on rigging prior boats !!!
I know many people who have downriggers, but ONLY use them when fishing the far Eastern Basin in the deeper water. 
Good luck, have fun looking and learning and take your time. 

GR
'Eyes On' Charters

PS: I didn't see you mention whether you plan to troll with your main motor or rig a trolling motor ? I "highly" suggest a separate trolling motor for many reasons ! I took care of that 'major expense' before rigging the boat itself.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I agree take a ride to hogfest you'll see 105 boats of every style and make you can image, all rigged for erie walleye fishing/trolling big water, riggers, big boards and planers.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's feedback!

As it turned out, the design of the boat ended up having as much to do with my decision about placement as your comments.

I took into consideration, the need to keep the rear of the boat (the shoot) open. I realized that there are benefits to using all sides of the boat for mounting the rod holders... not to mention the type of rod holders I chose to use: Traxtech 12" mounting plates for both bow gunnels for Lexan rod holders / Down-east rod holder. I had to mount the 24" tracks to the rear of the boat on both sides. The stbd gunnel had too many wires for me to risk drilling into (better safe than sorry). I found the stern to have more space to work and other benefits to placement.

In addition to the two bow mounts, I have two 24" Traxtech stern mounts that can support 3 rod holders on each side, and still have room to bring the fish in up the gut. I have the option of using a downrigger off the stbd rear/side, or all rod holders.

It all paid off with our first trip to Lake Erie to fish for Walleye... on the new boat. My only experience came from going out a couple of times with my wifes step-dad a number of years ago - and neither of us have fished Erie other than that... before now!

I used the downrigger with meat/blades, spoons and a ridge runner at different times... caught on everything but meat.
I used a 0 dipsy at 120 feet, trolling about 2.5-3.5, with spinners / spoons... caught 3 on spoons.

First time out - 5 for me... almost got my ticket!

Got my information right here on this site. 
Thanks for every-ones help!

We started at 12 miles N/NW of Avon, then about 8 miles West, 6 miles South and found the fleet... (still learning about longitude / latitude on a GPS). We skirted the East of the group, and I picked up the first of the two 2' caught. It was a great day... got lucky and caught 6 altogether, then we got caught in the wind / rain and got a little taste of the nastiness Lake Erie has to offer in a hurry. We spent at least an hour returning to the ramp (I think we were somewhere north of Vermilion? 13/15 or something like that I think? Just glad we were going into the wind to the stbd side - my buddy was getting soaked with the spray / wind on that side! The boat did good in the 3-4' swells.

Anyway - the rod holder placement worked out great!
:T


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks like a good day. Glad to see your setup worked well.


----------

